# ذكاء  عريس ( بمناسبه موسم الافراح )



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)

*دعي*
*رجل لحضور حفل زفاف في احد الفنادق *
*وعندما وصل الي باب الفندق*
*وجد بابان *
*باب مكتوب عليه *
*خاص باقارب العريس *
*والاخر *
*مكتوب عليه*
*خاص باقارب العروسة*
*فدخل من الباب المكتوب عليه اقارب العريس *
*بعدها مشي خطوات*
*فوجد بابان*
*احدهما *
*مكتوب عليه خاص بالسيدات *
*والاخر *
*مكتوب عليه خاص بالرجال*
*فدخل من*
*باب الرجال ومشي خطوات *
*فوجد بابان*
*باب مكتوب عليه*
*لمن يحمل هدية *
*والاخر*
*لمن لا يحمل هدية*
*وبما انه كان*
*لا يحمل هدية فقد*
*دخل *
*من باب من لايحمل هدية*
*ومشي خطوات*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*فوجد نفسة فى الشارع*​


----------



## جيلان (29 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الثقة دى يا مستر بيتر
شكلك مجرب:smil12:
وعجبتنى موسم الافرح دى
فكرتنى بالمشمش ههههههههه*


----------



## Bolbola142 (29 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yerigagarin (29 أغسطس 2008)

*جميله يا بيتر
بس هو كان عارف
ولا جت معاه كده

شكرا للموضوع الجميل
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووة 

ماهو اللى مش جايب هدية هيدخل يعمل ايه !!!

هياكل ويشرب ببلاش يعنى ولا ايه هههههه​


----------



## mary kamel (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكلها كده جت فيك ابقى خد بالك بعد كده و هات هديه معاك :d


----------



## amjad-ri (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه


حلوة  خالص

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامده قووووووووووووووووووووي دي*
*يا استاذ بيتر*
*كدا الواحد لازم ياخد باله بعد كدا*
*وما يروحش اي فرح  في فنادق خالص*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تنفع جدا فى مــصر

بدل ما المعزومين يعرضوا نفسهم للضرب 

اهو يخرجوا بكرامتهم احسن
هههههه

شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه الثقة دى يا مستر بيتر*
> *شكلك مجرب:smil12:*
> *وعجبتنى موسم الافرح دى*
> *فكرتنى بالمشمش ههههههههه*


* لا يا جيلان*
*العريس هو الى طماااااااااع*
*عايز المعازيم بهدايا*
*موسم الافراح *
*يعنى الصيام خلص*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى الى مش هيتجوز*
* دلوقتى*
* يبقى هيتجوز فى المشمش*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

Bolbola142 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* وانا كمااااان*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Bolbola142*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *جميله يا بيتر*
> 
> *بس هو كان عارف*
> *ولا جت معاه كده*​
> *شكرا للموضوع الجميل*​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*تخطيط*
*شكرا yerigagarin*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوووووووووووة ​
> ماهو اللى مش جايب هدية هيدخل يعمل ايه !!!​
> ...


* هههههههههههههه*
*ما هو فندق*
*يعنى*
*اوبن بوفيه*
*والحدق يفهم*
*العريس يدفع*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*لازم هدايا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> شكلها كده جت فيك ابقى خد بالك بعد كده و هات هديه معاك :d


*هههههههههههههههه*
*صح*
*الواحد مبيتعلمش ببلاش*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا mary kamel*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *حلوة خالص*​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*المقلب*
*ولا*
* ذكاءة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا amjad-ri*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامده قووووووووووووووووووووي دي*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ممكن*
*بشرط*
*يدخل ابواب عكس المكتوب*
*وهو ونصيبه*
*جايز ينزل على النيل*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
* شكرا نيفين رمزي*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *تنفع جدا فى مــصر*​
> *بدل ما المعزومين يعرضوا نفسهم للضرب *​
> ...


* انت قصدك المتطفليين *
*مش*
*المعازيم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا r0o0o0ky*
*على الفكرة*​


----------



## maryem66 (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كثيررررررررررررررررررررررر
تحياتي


----------



## BITAR (23 سبتمبر 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جداااااااااااااا


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحركه*
*ولا الزمبه*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 سبتمبر 2008)

لولاsss قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة كثيررررررررررررررررررررررر
> تحياتي


* هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا كتير*​


----------

